# Looking for Advice: Pivot Mach 5.7 - Size Question



## CasadillaSlim (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi ~

Joined MTBR a while back, but have mostly been lurking. Pretty stoked there is a women's forum on here, hope I get to meet some of ya'll this season as I'd love to find more gals to ride with.

Meanwhile, I've been riding a 2008 SC Juliana for the last 5 years and am looking to get a new bike this season (finally!) as I feel it's now holding my riding back. Looking to get into more technical downhill stuff, but still need a bike that can grind uphill no problem on the PC/Utah trails. I'd really like to stay on a 26" wheel as I have a custom wheel set that I'm rather attached to. 

I've been looking at a few bike: Ibis SLR, Santa Cruz TRc, and Pivot 5.7c. I'm 5'3" with 28" inseam, so need a smaller frame. I got my hands on a 5.7c yesterday (XS size) and it was an amazing fitting/feeling bike. I'm pretty sold on it so far, but feel like I'm right between sizes (XS & Small).

I'd love to hear from you gals who are riding the Pivot 5.7 in either a small or XS to get a better feel on the sizing. Are you on a XS or S frame? What crank arm length are ya'll running? What stem length? What dropper seat? 

Has anyone here demo'd all three and found a particular favorite?

Thanks ... really excited about potential new bike!!!


----------



## tahic (Jul 21, 2008)

I own a Pivot Mach 5.7c and at your height I would think you are best on the XS. They run quite large and I ride a small and am 5' 9" right on the upper limit of a small but having owned a 5.7 M it is definitely a better size for me.
I run 175mm cranks and would ride a M in Santa Cruz bikes. Can't help you on the XS as I'm too tall to consider that one!


----------



## fishercat (Mar 1, 2004)

I'm 5'6" on a small M5 and love the fit with a 70mm stem. at 5'3" i think you should go with XS


----------



## CasadillaSlim (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks ladies. Will likely pull the trigger on the XS from what ya'll are saying. Can't wait to build it up! Now I've just gotta wait for all this snow to melt!


----------



## fishercat (Mar 1, 2004)

very cool. I am looking at the 5.7C as my next frame too. I am somewhat drinking the 27.5 coolade but the M6 is really way too much bike for me (and too expensive). I have a very sweet set of I9 wheels on my M5 that I would like to stick with as well. you are going to love the pivot in comparison with the Julianna. the DW link is a great suspension design. XS is the correct size for you. the bikes run a bit big.


----------



## SkiMtb (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm 5'3 and am on an XS 5.7. Love it.


----------



## CasadillaSlim (Feb 11, 2012)

Awesome SkiMtb. Good to hear. Gonna order it probably in the next few weeks here. YAY!

Fishercat: In the same boat, obsessed with my i9 xc purple wheelset, so really don't want to do a 27.5. It's been a pretty frustrating shopping experience though as all the bike companies are moving to that size and finding small frames is hard enough. Now I just need to decide between the pink or blue color scheme and pull the trigger! Oye, this is going to be pricey.


----------



## adventuregirl (Mar 24, 2008)

You are going to love the 5.7c. I ride an x-small at 5'2".


----------



## CasadillaSlim (Feb 11, 2012)

*gulp*

Trigger pulled... Now I must await its arrival!!! Yay!!!!


----------



## CasadillaSlim (Feb 11, 2012)

Mwhaha... It's here! So stoked! What an amazing ride!


----------



## fishercat (Mar 1, 2004)

purdy. im jealous !!! (tho i still love my M5) have fun !!


----------

